# Bagged salt/ice melter ne ohio western pa?



## Wj2005 (Feb 21, 2016)

I'm looking to find a source for bagged salt/ice melter in ne Ohio... Warren/Youngstown or even western pa as well.

Or is there a decent product to purchase from a regular retailer like hd, Lowe's, Walmart etc?


----------



## winterwonderland (Oct 26, 2016)

We ship to that area. Please check out www.synatekicemelt.com we have product in Morral Ohio.


----------



## Melt Man (May 17, 2011)

Go check out Public Salt in Canton, OH. They have pretty big reach into those areas.


----------

